# Mac OS 10.7.3 released, includes Safari 5.1.3



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

*Mac OS 10.7.3 released, includes Safari 5.1.3 [UPDATED - CUI errors]*

For those who are still using OS X Lion, OS X 10.7.3 has been released. 

Download Links: 
OS X Lion Update 10.7.3 (Client Combo) 
Mac App Store - OS X Lion

If anyone is experiencing the CUI errors, here is a temp fix.
Here’s the fix for intermittent CUI errors following the 10.7.3 update | 9to5Mac | Apple Intelligence

What’s included?

The OS X Lion v10.7.3 Update includes Safari 5.1.3 and fixes that:

- Add Catalan, Croatian, Greek, Hebrew, Romanian, Slovak, Thai, and Ukrainian language support
- Address issues when using smart cards to log into OS X
- Address compatibility issues with Microsoft Windows file sharing
- Address an issue printing Microsoft Word documents that use markup
- Address a graphics performance issue after sleep on some earlier iMacs that use ATI graphics
- Resolve a Wi-Fi connection issue when waking from sleep
- Address an issue that may prevent Safari from opening before joining a wireless network
- Fix a potential issue authenticating to an SMB DFS share
- Include RAW image compatibility for additional digital camerasDirectory Services
- Improve binding to read-only Active Directory Domain Controllers
- Improve binding and login speed for Active Directory users in a domain whose name ends in “.local”
- Improve reliability of Dynamic DNS (DDNS) updates by Active Directory clients
- Allow login with an Active Directory username that contains a space
- Improve compatibility with Active Directory schemas that have been extended with the “apple-user-homeDirectory” and “apple-user-homeurl” attributes
- Fix home directory Dock item for Active Directory users with mobile accounts
- Allow NIS users with MD5-hashed passwords to log in

For information about the security content of this update, please visit: Apple security updates.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

OS X Lion Update 10.7.3 (Client Combo)


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Downloading now.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Combo downloaded installed and running. Safari is quicker for sure.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> Combo downloaded installed and running. Safari is quicker for sure.


Safari definitely feels a lot snappier. 

My iMac 2008 in general feels to be a bit snappier.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

In Safari, the Forward and Back arrow button bug is fixed. Yay.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

- Add Catalan, Croatian, Greek, Hebrew, Romanian, Slovak, Thai, and Ukrainian language support <-- to someone who only speaks english.. wouldn't that be the kind of clutter that one would want to avoid to make the system faster?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Safari was a bit slow on the startup homepage after the update,
Heh, It actually started up from the mobile homepage, That's weird.

Anyways, Safari flies after surfing with it for a bit, Way faster than the previous version,
Now to test it out on some games sites and really give it a test run.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Strange.. I'm running an iMac running 10.7.2, software update says everything is up to date, I downloaded the .dmg, and it says that my iMac isn't supported.

Fixed it.. I had downloaded the wrong updater


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

My Finder froze up on Restart after updating. Not sure if it's related to me running TotalFinder. Started up fine on second reboot.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I upgraded and now when I put the computer to sleep the external HD's don't go to sleep. They're all connected via firewire.
Before I used to hear the heads being parked and now I hear nothing, except the drives still active.
Curious.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

My Lion install was originally done by the full Nuke 'n' Pave method and I have never had any sort of bugginess. Some of the 'evolutionary' changes took a little getting used to however. The Combo updater ran without incident and nothing strange has happened since. Safari seems a tad faster but gearheads know that the 'butt dynamometer' is always optimistic!


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Seems to have fixed the problem of my MBP never finding/taking forever to find the wireless network after being asleep. 

As always, it will be interesting to see if the Safari memory leaks have been plugged at all.


----------



## hya (May 16, 2011)

Hi friends thanks for news

I reinstall Mac OS X Lion for some reasons... Now downloading 3 items by Software Update (Now OS X Update Combined is downloading)... This Combo Update is includes Lion's Security Update? e.g. 2012-001 or I should download security update manually!


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Safari seems quicker. Though I haven't used mt MBP much since I put the Momentus XT in a week or so ago either... Very speedy!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

There are some reports that 10.7.3 is not smooth sailing for some users...



> ...every single app crashes upon opening with a bizarre CUI error. This problem typically manifests itself for those who updated using the Software Update tool; *users who manually downloaded Apple's Combo Update are having better luck*. If your computer is affected and you're able to download and install the Combo Update on your affected Mac, there's a chance of getting the machine running normally again.


(TheVerge)


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

And I knew there was a good reason to use the Combo updater rather than the Delta:

OS X 10.7.3 Update Issues Fixable in Many Cases with Combo Version - Mac Rumors


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

MacUnited said:


> - Add Catalan, Croatian, Greek, Hebrew, Romanian, Slovak, Thai, and Ukrainian language support <-- to someone who only speaks english.. wouldn't that be the kind of clutter that one would want to avoid to make the system faster?


One word answer = Monolingual. 

But exempt any recent Adobe and MS Office 2008 and later suites using it's preferences settings.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

csonni said:


> And I knew there was a good reason to use the Combo updater rather than the Delta:


It has been common practice for a number of years to use Combo updates to overwrite problematic Delta updates. 

Personally I gave up on Delta updates a long, long time ago. I use Software Update pretty much only to signal when an update is available and then go get the Combo version.



There have been reports more or less like the one you quote after most Delta updates (different specifics - but in tone the same).


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

I usually do use combo updaters, but forgot to this time, and haven't had any problems, thank goodness. It would be interesting to find out WHAT is causing the issues people are having though. I wonder if Apple will try to fix it? 

For some, even Target Disk Mode doesn't work, apparently.

Here's a handy guide to the fixes, all the way up to reinstalling Lion from the Recovery partition:

Here’s the fix for intermittent CUI errors following the 10.7.3 update | 9to5Mac | Apple Intelligence

BTW - some people are reporting that the Combo Update doesn't fix things for them either.

https://discussions.apple.com/message/17475099#17475099


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Originally I had started the software update control panel, But when I saw how long it was
going to take I hit cancel and downloaded the combo update instead, Way faster that way.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

rgray said:


> OS X Lion Update 10.7.3 (Client Combo)


Ok I have to ask. Why and what is the difference in downloading from there versus using the Software Update check on the Mac?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> Ok I have to ask. Why and what is the difference in downloading from there versus using the Software Update check on the Mac?


In the normal course of events when updating 10.7.2, Software Update delivers an update to go from 10.7.2 to 10.7.3 or a single step. This is the so-called Delta updater. The 10.7.3 Combo updater is capable of taking the system from 10.7 or 10.7.1 or 10.7.2 to 10.7.3.

Experience has shown that sometimes glitches are introduced by Delta updates that can be cleared by running the appropriate Combo 'over top'.

Some of us prefer to go straight to the Combo update.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

rgray said:


> It has been common practice for a number of years to use Combo updates to overwrite problematic Delta updates.
> 
> Personally I gave up on Delta updates a long, long time ago. I use Software Update pretty much only to signal when an update is available and then go get the Combo version.
> 
> There have been reports more or less like the one you quote after most Delta updates (different specifics - but in tone the same).



I have been an advocate of using the appropriate COMBO Updates for myself and clients for years, but now I have some reservations.

I had to download and run the latest SL 10.6.8 COMBO Update due to some various quirks I was having some weeks ago now, and ran the Update in Safe Boot Mode, and then followed up with any Software Update check needed.

But Safari and some other apps were crashing or just acting goofy and then I discovered that the COMBO had installed an older Safari version, and the Software Update said everything was up to date, apparently due to a buried file (Application Support I believe) that was left behind saying that the latest Safari 5.1.2 version had been installed.

End result, I had to download the SL Safari 5.1.2 version, and the other now old apps from Apples site and install them manually to get them properly updated.

Just a heads up warning for others who may experience the same thing, and I'm guessing it could also happen with the appropriate Lion COMBO Updates.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I think SINC has been having issues with the latest update and he may have used the combo update.


----------



## doglips (Feb 28, 2001)

FWIW updated airport utility, firmware and then lion combo update and all is well so far.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Apple has pulled the 10.7.3 Delta updater, and is now redirecting users to the Combo updater.*

(The Verge)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Joker Eh said:


> I think SINC has been having issues with the latest update and he may have used the combo update.


I did in fact use the original combo update, but when I discovered the new "b" version of the combo, I downloaded it and updated again this morning. I tried twice to replicate the won't sleep issue, but it worked fine. So far, all is well and no issues now. Fingers crossed.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

CubaMark said:


> *Apple has pulled the 10.7.3 Delta updater, and is now redirecting users to the Combo updater.*
> 
> (The Verge)


one of my minis had software update up and ready to go since yesterday (i think) and when i tried to run the update it failed. i had to re-ruyn the scan and it showed the combo


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Safari definitely feels a lot snappier.
> 
> My iMac 2008 in general feels to be a bit snappier.


I am honestly never sure anymore whether you guys are putting us on or not post-update. Does it really feel snappier or are you just saying that because that's what everyone says post-update?

If our computers were snappier after every update, wouldn't they be lightning fast by now?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

mac_geek said:


> I am honestly never sure anymore whether you guys are putting us on or not post-update. Does it really feel snappier or are you just saying that because that's what everyone says post-update?
> 
> If our computers were snappier after every update, wouldn't they be lightning fast by now?


The latest Safari on my i7 MBP with a SSD is lightning fast. So is boot from off to up and running with Mail, Safari, RapidWeaver and Pages open and ready to go in 18 seconds.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Ironically the same boot time as Tiger on my eMac prior to the 10.4.11 update. It is now closer to 30 seconds.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

eMacMan said:


> Ironically the same boot time as Tiger on my eMac prior to the 10.4.11 update. ...



   How true, and thanks for the grin and chuckle reminder. 

But I was just reading and watched the short video:
"So how fast is it? Here’s a demo of how quickly applications launch from my new SSD drive…"
http://macintoshhowto.com/hardware/how-to-speed-up-your-mac-with-a-ssd-drive.html

Now that is impressively FAST!!!


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

I updated last night (with Software Update pointing to the new Combo update). I have noticed absolutely nothing different post-update with regards to speed or looks or feel or anything. If I had not done the update myself, I would never know that something has been updated.

And no, nothing is any faster now than it was before the update.

Cheers


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

SINC said:


> The latest Safari on my i7 MBP with a SSD is lightning fast. So is boot from off to up and running with Mail, Safari, RapidWeaver and Pages open and ready to go in 18 seconds.


And what was the boot time before?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

mac_geek said:


> And what was the boot time before?


About a minute and 30 seconds on my former 2.66 Ghz MBP. This new one, 2.2 Ghz, came with the SSD installed so I have no comparison for it.


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

Tech Elementz said:


> For those who are still using OS X Lion


I don't come here often anymore, but this phrase on the front page of ehMac sure caught my attention.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

SINC said:


> About a minute and 30 seconds on my former 2.66 Ghz MBP. This new one, 2.2 Ghz, came with the SSD installed so I have no comparison for it.


So there's no basis for comparison for the effect of the upgrade.

My point was everyone always says "applied the update - and my system feels snappier," implying the update has improved the performance of their machine.. 

I am cynical on these claims.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

mac_geek said:


> So there's no basis for comparison for the effect of the upgrade.
> 
> My point was everyone always says "applied the update - and my system feels snappier," implying the update has improved the performance of their machine..
> 
> I am cynical on these claims.


I see what you are getting at now. You refer to the 'Safari being snappier' comments. What most claim is that it 'feels' snappier, not IS snappier. By that I think they mean that the software runs faster in their opinion, but no one I read making those comments, ever claimed that it enhances the performance of their machine. 

I can vouch for the fact that upgrading to a SSD does improve the machine's performance though, by a huge margin over a standard drive. Any program runs much faster. Thus my comments on boot times from my old 2.66 Ghz MBP Core 2 Duo with a standard 500 GB 7200 RPM HD to my new 2.2 Ghz MBP i7 with a 480 GB 1GB SSD which is more than twice as fast opening any program than the old machine was, in spite of the drop in processor speed. It is also substantially faster ripping video running Handbrake for example. There are numerous comments and comparisons available online that verify the difference a SSD makes in any machine.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Safari still sucks big time.

Going back a page, I STILL have to wait for the stupid thing to render the page before I can click on anything. And some forums when I go back a page, the page never loads but instead I get a blank page and I have to reload the page.

GAH!!!!!!!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I gave up on safari as a main browser and use chrome. How is chrome on lion?


----------



## doglips (Feb 28, 2001)

Works fine for me. I use FF 10 most of the time which works much better than FF 9 did, haven't used Safari for a long time.


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> There are some reports that 10.7.3 is not smooth sailing for some users...
> 
> 
> 
> (TheVerge)


Not smooth sailing is the word on this end, i had it installed on my MBP running smooth, but don't like some features.
Installed it on my MacPro and that was a mistake. lots of my Applications and games aren't working on it, some features are faster and some are just slowing me down.

SO I have to say that i don't like Lion at all, not for the lack of trying the new OS, but i simply don't like it. Going back to SL


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

going back in safari has been buggy since lion was released. i see it on ehmac often...ill log in, see a bunch of unread topics, read one then swipe back and see a bunch of random new "unread" topics, none of which were unread the last time i was on that page 2 mins before. reloading the page fixes it, but man its annoying


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

AquaAngel said:


> ... ...
> 
> SO I have to say that i don't like Lion at all, not for the lack of trying the new OS, but i simply don't like it. Going back to SL


My summation also.

I try again every so often as it sits on an external drive, but I'm usually back to Snow Leopard within an hour or so max and where things just work as I want.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I too was going back and forth between SL on an external with Lion on the MBP. Then I made the only real mature decision one CAN make. Forget SL and move on. Changed the few things I could that I didn't like in Lion and embraced the new OS. By the time "Snow" Lion or whatever it will be comes out, I'll be right in step and ready to go. And you know what? I don't have many issues now that I really tried to use Lion.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

SINC said:


> Then I made the only real mature decision one CAN make. Forget SL and move on.


Finally someone said it!!! Bravo!!! :clap:



SINC said:


> By the time "Snow" Lion or whatever it will be comes out, I'll be right in step and ready to go.


I think the next version is going to be called 'Angora Tabby'. 



SINC said:


> And you know what? I don't have many issues now that I really tried to use Lion.


I found exactly the same thing! :lmao:


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Damn, I was hoping for Basement Cat.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

The Doug said:


> Damn, I was hoping for Basement Cat.


How about Mac OSX 10.8 Smelly Cat?


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> How about Mac OSX 10.8 Smelly Cat?


Smelly cat or stinky Cat. i'll go for that. MEOW, FIIIEEEWWWWWWWW


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I sure hope this Mac OS X "cat"naming thing come to a close pretty soon and before someone posts a crude and vulgar parallel name that just might be swirling around in some posters head about now!!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

pm-r said:


> I sure hope this Mac OS X "cat"naming thing come to a close pretty soon and before someone posts a crude and vulgar parallel name that just might be swirling around in some posters head about now!!


Not sure what you mean. pm-r. Can you clarify?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Sorry, I'm not going anywhere near any "clarification" thanks.

I'm sure you can figure it out if if you give it some crude thought that this list doesn't support or condone!! Especially with such a post that could result.

I'm out of here on this one!!!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

well I had a go on lion, and have decided on remaining with SL sadly. Lion isn't ready for prime time, it may work for some with certain production workflows, who knows, but what a disappointment.

Anyway, I'll put it on my home system I use for logic/recording since I hope using apple logi will play nivce, and I'll get a chance to acclimatize and see when/if it 'gets there'.


----------



## MrG (Jul 11, 2008)

I am confused. I have a Macbook pro running OSX 10.5.8. I have had a mac.com account for almost 10 years. Apple released this statement on their site:

The core services provided by MobileMe have been rewritten to work seamlessly with iCloud. MobileMe will no longer be available as a paid sync service. If you had an active MobileMe account as of June 6, 2011, your service has been extended through June 30, 2012, at no additional charge. After that date, the MobileMe service will no longer be available.

I did not move to iCloud as I can not unless I upgrade the OS. ( I know I probably should get with the program ) but.....Does this mean if I do not upgrade ( I was apprehensive about early reports on Snow Leopard and never did since if it ain't broke don't fix it ) that only Mobileme sync will no longer be available, or am I about to lose my mac mail account, etc. Tried to contact Apple but the warranty on the mac has expired and apparently, they want to charge me to answer a question. Hello ?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

To help your confusion, bottom line is — upgrade your MBP to Lion and switch your MobileMe to iCloud before June 2012 or your MobileMe account stuff will just go poof!! End of confusion!! 

It sounds like you might want to do some reading and do some Google searches on such search word/phrase such as:
- MobileMe to iCloud
- mac iCloud requirements

Or just head off to such sites as:
MobileMe: About moving to iCloud
Apple - MobileMe - MobileMe transition and iCloud

There's rumours that iCloud *may* be available to SL 10.6.8 users, but I wouldn't hold my breath.

Or you could maybe try going to https://www.icloud.com/ and see if anything works for you — doubtful, but maybe try.


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

I have had issues with Lion and wish i had never upgraded. i had my macpro upgraded to find out that 70 % of my apps wasn't compatible, so went back to SL. 

My macbook is on Lion and will soon be on SL. issues after other issues. can't do any Screen share with older system on ppc machine. SL can still do Screen share over the network. i hate Lion WRRRREeeeowwww
all i have to say is BOOO ON Lion


----------



## MrG (Jul 11, 2008)

*RE: Confusion*

Thanks for the reply. 
The simple answer I am looking for is yes or no, if I do not upgrade ( I keep reading about Lion and the news is not nice ) will I lose my mac.com account?
Don't really care about putting my stuff in the"cloud": prefer it on my machine.
Use an iPhone and it syncs with my mac, ditto on my iPod which is a bit redundant since the iPhone anyway and I don't want my stuff in the cloud, who controls that info anyway? Am I paranoid?
I read all the links you suggested BEFORE I posted here, which is why I find it bizarre that there is no where on the sites that I can find any mention that the account will die, only that one will not be able to sync with the Cloud.
So, at the risk of sounding redundant, the simple answer please, yes I will lose my mac.com
email account if I do not upgrade, or no, I will not, but I will not be able to join the Cloud.
Thanks again.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

MrG said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> The simple answer I am looking for is yes or no, if I do not upgrade ( I keep reading about Lion and the news is not nice ) will I lose my mac.com account?
> Don't really care about putting my stuff in the"cloud": prefer it on my machine.
> Use an iPhone and it syncs with my mac, ditto on my iPod which is a bit redundant since the iPhone anyway and I don't want my stuff in the cloud, who controls that info anyway? Am I paranoid?
> ...




I'm surprised to not see any actual .mac account users posts.

As I understand Apple's policy, your mac.com email account and Apple ID (If you have one) will stay current and active.

Like me, you don't seem to need or want any of the iCloud stuff,

So simple answer = NO, you will NOT lose loose your mac.com account and it will continue to work.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

As I understand it, you won't lose your mac.com or me.com email if you don't move to Lion from MobileMe, but you will lose the ability to sync your mail, contacts, messages, bookmarks in Safari, and such. Also iDisk and iWeb will no longer function using your MobileMe space, though you can use iWeb but publish to a different host, or pay for more than 2gb of free space on sites like DropBox. You certainly won't be incapacitated, but you will be limited. Also, if you're using iOS 5 on your mobile devices, you already have your head partly in the clouds. That is certainly some incentive to move to iCloud from MobileMe.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

There is no reason not to move to iCloud - the features lost in iCloud from MobileMe (i.e; Gallery) are lost regardless come the end of June of this year. iCloud works very well in my experience in keeping my Mac and iPhone together in sync.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Lars said:


> There is no reason not to move to iCloud - the features lost in iCloud from MobileMe (i.e; Gallery) are lost regardless come the end of June of this year. iCloud works very well in my experience in keeping my Mac and iPhone together in sync.


No reason unless you require apps that do not function anymore in Lion. Fortunately that list is getting shorter, and you can still access, say, AppleWorks if you make a bootable clone of your hard drive in Snow Leopard before upgrading to Lion. But it's a bit of a nuisance, although no more than having dual boot drives for OS9 and OSX in the early days about ten years ago. I like Lion better for many things, but some stuff like auto-saving for some apps but not others is confusing. I do like the graphical layout of all my apps in Launchpad which I can get to quickly via a hot corner.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

AquaAngel said:


> can't do any Screen share with older system on ppc machine. SL can still do Screen share over the network. i hate Lion WRRRREeeeowwww
> all i have to say is BOOO ON Lion


You must have some other issue. I screen share regularly with my MBP on Lion and a relative's eMac G4 PPC


----------



## MrG (Jul 11, 2008)

*RE: Confusion*



pm-r said:


> I'm surprised to not see any actual .mac account users posts.
> 
> As I understand Apple's policy, your mac.com email account and Apple ID (If you have one) will stay current and active.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for this reply. You, like me, and maybe others have nailed it with
" As I understand it " as the qualifier. I was looking for confirmation and could not find it in Apple's sites. It feels like a bit of a scare tactic to upgrade, or else you will lose......

Makes me wonder what it will cost me to keep my mac.com account since I am going to lose my iDisk storage ( which I always considered as the "Cloud" anyway ) plus I will lose my web pages posted out there. The pressure to upgrade may come from the desire not to lose the web sites, so it may come down to the costs to host new web pages versus the upgrades. I currently have 10 gig of storage on iDisk and " As I understand it" this is going to disappear if I do not move to Lion and the Cloud. Will the bill for mac.com disappear as well : > ) ?


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

MrG said:


> Many thanks for this reply. You, like me, and maybe others have nailed it with
> " As I understand it " as the qualifier. I was looking for confirmation and could not find it in Apple's sites. It feels like a bit of a scare tactic to upgrade, or else you will lose......
> 
> Makes me wonder what it will cost me to keep my mac.com account since I am going to lose my iDisk storage ( which I always considered as the "Cloud" anyway ) plus I will lose my web pages posted out there. The pressure to upgrade may come from the desire not to lose the web sites, so it may come down to the costs to host new web pages versus the upgrades. I currently have 10 gig of storage on iDisk and " As I understand it" this is going to disappear if I do not move to Lion and the Cloud. Will the bill for mac.com disappear as well : > ) ?


No, iDisk and the websites will disappear no matter what after June 30 2012. They are being kept alive until then to help people transition from MobileMe to iCloud.

You will be upgraded to iCloud no matter what, you just have the option to do it earlier and still keep all your MobileMe stuff so you have time to migrate it.

Anything that is not part of iCloud will disappear after June. Whether you upgrade or not. So you need to find a migration path until then...

BTW iCloud (with 5GB storage) is free, however if you upgrade now you will keep your 10 or 20 GB storage until the end of June. After that you'll go back to 5GB unless you pay for extra storage.

So, to make it clear, you have until the end of June to find a migration path for your iDisk and websites.


----------

